# Wordpress and photo sales



## openingshok (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all!  I just designed a wordpress website.  I have been with smugmug for 2 years and after the price increase I just assume handle it all myself.  Does anyone use wordpress for their website and if so how do you handle on line print and album sales?  I am wanting to put together something similar to what smugmug has buy way of being able to purchase individual images out of a gallery with choices in size and paper finish.  Does anyone know the best plugin to use for this?  Thanks for any advice!

Brian


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine is currently based on WordPress.  I try and avoid on-line proofing and sales unless there is no alternative (in which case I create a password-protected directory for the client with an image gallery and they call or e-mail me with their order).


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

I would search around for some WP plugins. They're pretty much what you need to make WP do what you want. I can't name any off the top of my head, as I use Django. But searching for a proofing plugin or an ecommerce one might be a good start.


----------



## APCCreations (Jan 11, 2013)

We currently use Wordpress on our GoDaddy website.  We looked into added a store option, but decided a simple gallery (plugin NEXTgen gallery) to have our images viewable.  For ecommerce needs we decided on Etsy.  It's an easy-to-use option that already has a customer base ready to go.  Eventually we may proceed to hosting our own store, but as of now we're just trying to make a name for ourselves.

If you find out a great plugin, can you be sure to list it here so a few of us can be reminded of it?  Thanks!

Best of luck!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm using WPMUDev for a lot of my plugins. It costs a couple dollars but VERY worth it for the plugins alone.


----------

